# Calcium deposits in eye



## upsetmom

Today i took my daughter for an eye test and the optometrist told me she had calcium deposits in the retina....he wasn't 100% sure they were calcium deposits  so he has sent the photos to a specialist .

What would cause calcium deposits in the eye?


----------



## David

I wish I knew   I wanted to offer my support to you though.  Please let us know what the specialist says and best of luck!


----------



## Jennifer

Hey upsetmom. I found this link which explains how calcium deposits happen in different parts of the eye.

For the Retina:

"Wills Eye Hospital explains that these calcific plaques break off of a damaged heart valve. The plaque is then transported through your arteries until it reaches an artery that is too small for it to pass through. It becomes lodged in the wall of that artery. The calcific plaque can become lodged in a small artery anywhere in the body. These plaques are most readily visible in the retina because the small arteries can be viewed during a routine eye examination." http://www.ehow.com/list_6063287_causes-calcium-deposits-eye_.html

In the Cornea and Conjunctiva it says that it can result from chronic inflammation and I know my GI in the past said that Prednisone can cause inflammation in the eyes and to have them checked while taking steroids. However the site doesn't suggest that inflammation is one of the causes of calcium deposits in the retina.


----------



## David

I was poking around a little and came across this which might be worth reading.


----------



## upsetmom

My daughter has a mole in her eye and that was the reason why they took a photo so they can compare it to her last one. 

These glitter like specks that he thinks are calcium deposits were not very close to the artery.

What makes me angry is these specks were on her last exam...approximately 3 years ago and no one mentioned  nothing to us back then. I won't be going back to that optometrist again.

Anyway i have made an appointment with an eye specialist for the 6th March
I'm not waiting for a phone call from these people .... i want to talk to a specialist in person.


----------



## AKPR

Hi! Did u get any more information? I may have the same problem and we don't know much about it either. I am attaching a photo, is this what hers look like too? What does she feel? I'm in a LOT of pain from that for the past 2 years 

Ok, how do I attach a file??


----------



## AKPR

Trying to attach the photo


----------



## AKPR

Yay, worked now. So that is my eye. With the shiny mysterious things. Any thoughts?


----------



## D Bergy

This is speculation but magnesium vitamin D and vitamin K help the body utilize calcium  properly.

Most people do not get enough magnesium in their diet so someone with a digestive disorder is all the more likely to be deficient.

Possibly supplementing those three might help the condition.  I supplement with those even though I have no specific condition I am addressing.

Dan


----------



## upsetmom

Hi AKPR

They look like my daughters, but she has a lot more. 

My daughter has no symptoms with hers. Hers were only picked up because of her mole. When we saw the specialist he said they were calcium deposits and that she could have been born with them. We just keep an eye on them and her mole every 6 months. 

I don't know what Dr you've seen but l recommend a retina specialist.


----------



## AKPR

Thanks for your reply! 
Glad to hear she has no symptom!
in the first months I had blurry vision, doubled vision, photophobia, and a LOT of pain. All the time, non stop.
Nowadays it is better because is has intermissions and no longer blurred. But it hurts a lot still. Bothers me way more than the Crohns.

Dan, I don't usually have deficiencies, not even anemia, even though I bleed daily. But I will double check it and maybe give it a try anyway

Thanks !


----------

